# Kayak size



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

Im looking into getting a new kayak. I'm wanting a yak that can fish any where from small rivers to the ocean. I know the major deciding factor is size. The thing I am wondering is a 12ft yak to small to small for the ocean and am i going to have trouble with the larger 14.5 yak getting into those small spots on the river?Which is the better side to error on long or short?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I started in a 9ft on the Coosa river that has some class III/IV rapids and it did well. I never used it in salt. I "upgraded" to a 13ft Prowler and it is a MUCH better ride and much faster per stroke. I have also had it about 1.5 miles out in the gulf. It does very well.

BUT! The 13ft kayak does not turn well in tight river spaces, and it is a disaster in the rapids. It is WAY too long and gets caught in crosscurents. The current may be from one direction on the bow and another on the stern. The kayak spins sideways in mid rapid and is very difficult to maintain. 

If you river of choice has rapids or is tight, I am going to recommend against anything over about 10ft. But I dont think I would want to be "out front" in the salt in anything less than 12...

What you are asking is for a sports car and an 18 wheeler in one package. You might find a yak that does both, but it wont do either very well... You need to get one that will fit what you are going to be doing most... Hope this helps.

Also, a longer kayak with more "rocker" will turn a little better, but it wont track well in a straight line.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Troberts14 said:


> Im looking into getting a new kayak. I'm wanting a yak that can fish any where from small rivers to the ocean. I know the major deciding factor is size. The thing I am wondering is a 12ft yak to small to small for the ocean and am i going to have trouble with the larger 14.5 yak getting into those small spots on the river?Which is the better side to error on long or short?


I had a Hobie sport which was 9'7'' and I fished it every where from ponds to the gulf and landed some big fish in it. I had outriggers on it when the gulf got rough but it was a stable kayak. It's just like a outback just cut down in the length.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandonshobie said:


> I had a Hobie sport which was 9'7'' and I fished it every where from ponds to the gulf and landed some big fish in it. I had outriggers on it when the gulf got rough but it was a stable kayak. It's just like a outback just cut down in the length.


That little sport has had a lot of fish blood soaked into it's deck! Course it looked like a styrafoam cup that time you were getting towed by a 12ft Mako!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I fish everywhere...from the skinny creeks to the gulf. I currently fish from a Hobie PA but have had two Ocean Kayaks, a 12 and a 15. All have served me well. You'll find that the longer kayaks will move you upstream much easier than the little short ones. Sure, the long ones will have issues in tight spaces but they're certainly manageable. What you don't want is to find yourself a mile or two downstream in a 9 footer and having to come back in a hurry. Length has its benefits...and in my opinion, they outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I kayak fish on rivers, lakes, bays and offshore in the Gulf of Mexico with my discontinued Ocean Kayak 14' 9" SPTW (Scupper Pro Tank Well). Never had any problems with it on rivers.


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

I fish out of a 12' Hobie and haven't had any issues going anywhere I wanted to go. I really don't see the advantage of going longer unless you plan on spending most of your time offshore somewhere.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Night Wing said:


> I kayak fish on rivers, lakes, bays and offshore in the Gulf of Mexico with my discontinued Ocean Kayak 14' 9" SPTW (Scupper Pro Tank Well). Never had any problems with it on rivers.


You have a scupper pro?! Man they don't make em like that anymore!

Let me know if you ever decide to get rid of it.

Alex


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the ocean trident 13.
both rivers and lakes, which it was perfect. Had in the gulf one time so far stable but only go out when its smooth and light winds. but for me its a great rig and not so expensive as a hobie.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

check out the jackson cuda 14 or even the 12 model


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Hobie ProAngler 12' - no contest.


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

I've had my Trident 13 is tiny rivers all the way to serious surf launches going out 4-5 miles into the Atlantic when it was not exactly calm. I honestly think the Trident 13 can handle almost anything.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

What about getting a 12-13' kayak with a rudder installed on it. Something like a ride 135 or OK prowler 13. I would believe the rudder would help maneuvering in the smaller bodies of water but then again I'm also just getting into kayak fishing and not going to get one after renting a few along with a few demo days.


----------

